# New forums or sub-forums?



## Shaun (6 Jan 2009)

Would you like to see some more forums or sub-forums for a particular subject?

Is it worth adding a weight watchers sub-forum to the *Health and Fitness* forum?

Does the *Technical Section* need a new area for discussion?

Let me have your thoughts and suggestions.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2009)

Can I make a suggestion on my own thread ... how about a *Newbies* forum?

I know a lot of people pop into beginners and Cafe to say hello, but wouldn't it be nice to have a reception area where we can say hello, take their hat and coat, and show them around the place?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Landslide (6 Jan 2009)

As opposed to Beginners? Not sure I can see the need for any more fora, pretty much any subject you can think of fits into one or more of the existing categories. More options will (to my mind) make things more confusing.


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jan 2009)

Library sub-forum for book exhange


----------



## Danny (6 Jan 2009)

Having been meaning to say that there seems to be a lot of overlap between

Road, Rides, Audax and Sportives
and
Events, Clubs, and Lift Shares

For example both seem to be used to publicise rides organised by CC members. 

I wonder whether one or both should be renamed to make the distinction clearer. 

*PS* Like the new Electric Cafe forum


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Jan 2009)

Landslide said:


> As opposed to Beginners? Not sure I can see the need for any more fora, pretty much any subject you can think of fits into one or more of the existing categories. More options will (to my mind) make things more confusing.



ah, but newbs to the site are not necessarily newbs to cycling, and there are plenty here who are forum regulars who consider themselves as beginners.

+1 for the café welcome mat, with the sticky explaining all those acronyms that get flung around (smidsy, imho etc) which currently resides in beginners.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2009)

Dannyg said:


> Having been meaning to say that there seems to be a lot of overlap between
> 
> Road, Rides, Audax and Sportives
> and
> Events, Clubs, and Lift Shares




Hmmm ... well what about: *Road, Audax, and Sportives* and *Rides, Clubs, and Events*?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Jan 2009)

Admin said:


> Hmmm ... well what about: *Road, Audax, and Sportives* and *Rides, Clubs, and Events*?



i'd drop road as sportives and audax are by definition road events.

have a rides, clubs and events subsection to mountain biking?


----------



## dodgy (6 Jan 2009)

Have a look at www.avforums.com for an understanding of what it's like when there's too many sub forums...


----------



## Landslide (6 Jan 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i'd drop road as sportives and audax are by definition road events.



But some people may just want to ride on the road without being part of a specific event?


----------



## yello (6 Jan 2009)

Can we have a drivel sub-forum... so I can ignore it! 

Generally speaking, less is more imo. I reckon it's about right at the moment but a merge of Audax & Ride is a good idea. I don't think there's that many audaxers here anyway, yacf seems to be the default audaxers forum.


----------



## Danny (6 Jan 2009)

Admin said:


> Hmmm ... well what about: *Road, Audax, and Sportives* and *Rides, Clubs, and Events*?


Or taking Alec's point on board...

*Audax, Sportives, and Road Racing* and *Rides, Clubs, and Events*


----------



## barq (6 Jan 2009)

Could we consider making some of the less used forums into sub-forums? Helmet cams into Gallery. I wonder too about whether Cyclo-cross, Recumbent and Fixed/single speed should be sub-forums of Special Interests - or is that going a bit far?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2009)

barq said:


> Could we consider making some of the less used forums into sub-forums? Helmet cams into Gallery. I wonder too about whether Cyclo-cross, Recumbent and Fixed/single speed should be sub-forums of Special Interests - or is that going a bit far?



I'd go along with the above and the 'less is more' ethos. This isn't yacf.
I'm not big on filing, I'm a 'random clutter of interest' person.


----------



## Young Un (6 Jan 2009)

barq said:


> Could we consider making some of the less used forums into sub-forums? Helmet cams into Gallery. I wonder too about whether Cyclo-cross, Recumbent and Fixed/single speed should be sub-forums of Special Interests - or is that going a bit far?



I think they should be left as they are, as too many sub forums could get even more confusing i think.

Also on the subject of subforums I dont really like how they are set out being under the main forum title - I don't know how it could be improved, I just know that it doesn't look/feel right, but then it may just be me


----------



## marinyork (6 Jan 2009)

Dannyg said:


> Or taking Alec's point on board...
> 
> *Audax, Sportives, and Road Racing* and *Rides, Clubs, and Events*



I agree. There does seem to be a lot of overlap as how things are now.

One idea I have for a sub forum is differing bits of the country seem to be getting their own official branches of cycle chat - LHCCC, West Yorks, Scotland etc and wondered at some point whether they might do better being segregated or herded into Rides, Clubs and Events?

I think the Electric Cafe is weirdly managed. People have threads on what tvs, Wiis come up a lot but only a few of them seem to have made it into the Electric Cafe.


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jan 2009)

Can we have a crèche for the kids?


----------



## Young Un (6 Jan 2009)

Yeah and a little room for joe to say who he loves


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Jan 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'd go along with the above and the 'less is more' ethos. This isn't yacf.



indeed it isn't. but we shouldn't be doing/not doing things just because other forums do/don't. you could dress this place up like yacf but it would still be different.


----------



## Baggy (6 Jan 2009)

Another vote here for "less is more", please (wot Fab Foodie said).


----------



## Dave5N (6 Jan 2009)

I'm with Fab Foodie on this, I quite like the clutter.

I use the cyclo-cross forum but wouldn't be that bothered if you want to move it.

Perhaps a sub-forum in P & L entitled 'Unreasoned Rightwing Bigotry'?


----------



## Dave5N (6 Jan 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Can we have a crèche for the kids?



You are the kids - or is that what you meant?


----------



## Young Un (6 Jan 2009)

I sujested a kids section on another forum I was on and got shot down straight away.


----------



## Steve Austin (6 Jan 2009)

can we have a bit for all the senile old buggers?

Loving the sub-forums icons


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> Yeah and a little room for joe to say who he loves


Pretty much what I meant (with you goading him)!!


----------



## Young Un (6 Jan 2009)

I've had enough of Joe and his stupid 'you love me' and winding up antics - so I am just leaving him alone And letting Radius have a turn in the ring for a bit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> indeed it isn't. but we shouldn't be doing/not doing things just because other forums do/don't. you could dress this place up like yacf but it would still be different.


Sorry, I meant that I never really got on with the very organised and subdivided style of acf/yacf, even though I like yacf. I appreciate that the style and clientelle here are different but I still wouldn't want further prissy organisation.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sorry, I meant that I never really got on with the very organised and subdivided style of acf/yacf, even though I like yacf. I appreciate that the style and clientelle here are different but I still wouldn't want further prissy organisation.



So you're saying there's a certain attraction to an eclectic forum style?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2009)

Admin said:


> So you're saying there's a certain attraction to an eclectic forum style?


For me yes! Most of my life is eclectic, I'm poorly organised, my desk's a mess, I have no filing systems anywhere that function but I managed to find some sembelance of order in Chaos. My hundreds of CD's and albums are in random order, I soon find the ones I want and in the search find gems I'd long forgotten I had. My brain kinda works the same way, it's triggered by random things, it connects random observations and ideas... it's maybe why I'm happy in creative development/trouble-shooting mode where organised thought is not always the most useful kind... I'm rambling now...

Most forums I've seen do seem to migrate towards ever smaller and smaller divisions and sub sets... it just makes them tedious to navigate around... I prefer 1 big party to lots of little private ones!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2009)

... hang on a moment though... a LLB and Mr Paul section might be good


----------



## Crackle (6 Jan 2009)

Can we have a sheer blody minded and ignorant forum and do some member coralling?


----------



## Panter (6 Jan 2009)

It seems about perfect to me as it is now, although if there is to be change, I'm another sbscriber to "less is more."

Mind you, I think the newbie forum is a very good idea. Most other forums (not cycling ones) have a "hello I'm new" section or similar and it's a lot less threatening for a new poster to make an introductory post there


----------



## Chuffy (7 Jan 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Perhaps a sub-forum in P & L entitled 'Unreasoned Rightwing Bigotry'?


I thought that was what P&L was for in the first place...

Less is more here too please. I like the melting pot effect and to be honest, I can't see the point of the Welcome sub-board either. By all means direct people to the Cafe to say hello (as they often do anyway) but the point is surely that it's one big heaving mass. I'll say hello to someone who posts in Cafe, but I doubt that I'd make a special effort to check a Welcome Mat board.

And please, some of us really, _really_ hated the way that ACF was divided, subdivided and then sub-sub-sub-divided...


----------



## Shaun (7 Jan 2009)

Chuffy said:


> And please, some of us really, _really_ hated the way that ACF was divided, subdivided and then sub-sub-sub-divided...



Don't worry, I'm not looking for forum Eutopia - I'm not all _that_ organised myself - just wondered, what with all the new people around and the wide range of banter the gets covered on CC, whether there was any merit to adding new or re-jigging the existing forums a bit.

So far the thread isn't overrun with new forum suggestions, so I expect we're doing okay as we are, but I just like to raise the question now and then to see what people think.

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. What do people think to the idea of changing the colour scheme for CC to *Ultra-girly Pink*? ....


----------



## Panter (7 Jan 2009)

Admin said:


> PS. What do people think to the idea of changing the colour scheme for CC to *Ultra-girly Pink*? ....



Well, it matches my avatar


----------



## Chuffy (7 Jan 2009)

Girly pink I can live with. As long as there isn't a separate 'I like it blue' sub-forum. 

I just think that having less boards means people have to mingle more and that can only be a good thing. I agree that newcomers may be bewildered by the banter, but that's just part of life on any forum.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... hang on a moment though... a LLB and Mr Paul section might be good



We have - the green wheelie bin! or the playpen it could be renamed. 



One thing I think I have noticed since the changes occurred - its seems to take longer when you click on post to go to the first unread one, it now seems to go to the right page, but first display the top of the page, then after a second of two of deep thought, it remembers which was the last post you read. Has anyone else noticed that or is it just me?


----------

